# Friday Night Before Utah's Deer Hunt



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is what it used to look like on the Friday night before the general deer season






Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's pretty funny


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

That's great. I remember those days.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember that hunt. I believe it was on the Skyline Drive.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

No, that was Bumblebee in 1981 ......
I had flashbacks !!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was a actually thinking HYY6 junction at the mouth of Spanish Fork Cyn before the connector down to I-15

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

That is pretty funny, I got a laugh out of it.



taxidermist said:


> I remember that hunt. I believe it was on the Skyline Drive.





Critter said:


> I was a actually thinking HYY6 junction at the mouth of Spanish Fork Cyn before the connector down to I-15


 Feels like it's my backyard; and it's hard to believe it was worse then it currently is.

On an unrelated sidenote, I like to hit Lil Acorn for a burger every time I come home. :mrgreen:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll second the Lil Acorn.


----------

